# Enough with the drunks giving you one star rating!



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

When I started my shift last night I was 4.57, it dropped this morning to 4.25!!

My service and courtesy has been consistent all night long, and I must be good since I got two riders who tipped me 200% of the fare (total $60).

But at least two idiots rated me one last night, probably one of them was the dude and his gf who wanted to get in with their cups of alcohol. They did not appreciate that I asked them, politely, to finish their drink before getting in.

Now I am below the deactivation threshold. Having 34 rides, even if I get 5 stars on my next 6 rides I will be below 4.6. (a 5 stars ride increase my average to 0.03 only.

So I feel I'm screwed.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

If you can remember what the trip ride # is......report it to uber just to cover your back.....dont forget to mention that you had to remind them to not enter your vehicle with "open containers"


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Work some day shifts and try to get back up!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, but drunks make up probably 75% of my customers that i drive...they are like children, you can talk to them softly and they'll listen..i agree with Joanne, do a few day trips and avoid drunks until you are at a comfortable 4.8


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Definitely report the drinkers and hope to get that rating removed. Do more rides, keep your service standards high and you should be able to bring it back up. Drinking hours are more dangerous for the rating.


----------



## gizattack (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm surprised at how many disrespectful riders there are in existence. Do they forget that they are riding in your personal vehicle and not someone else's or a leased car? (rhetorical question)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I suggest that if you need to say no to the pax for any reason before the ride starts, just cancel and move on. Whether it's for to many riders, open containers or whatever, if you have to say no it will likely effect your rating.

Better to just cancel and move on so they don't have the chance to rate you.

Note: I think this is bad service, but unfortunately the way the rating system is set up it doesn't leave you much choice.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Go to Lyft. Over 100 rides 4.95 and I keep all of my tips. F**k Uber


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

gizattack said:


> I'm surprised at how many disrespectful riders there are in existence. Do they forget that they are riding in your personal vehicle and not someone else's or a leased car? (rhetorical question)


Most riders have no idea. My most frequently asked question is if the car belongs to me. Second FAQ is if Uber pays me to keep my car in such good shape.


----------



## gizattack (Aug 9, 2014)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

wow so bad everywhere the same story. just signed up for this forum today. i should do this long time ago when i started ubering year ago.. i made 4000 rides allready and my rating is 4.7 .. and even someone will rate me 1 star it will not low my rate even in one thousandth. but today my account has been waitlisted. i don`t know what`s going on.. some complaint my insurance or maybe technical issue. month ago i`ve got a message from UBER that i have to upload the photocopy of my insurance and i did. around week later they said OK. and yesterday my account has been waitlisted. have no clu what happened. by the way my car is perfectly clean brand new camry hybrid, water for them, i am very polite and nice, drive professionaly, never had any bad situation with riders.. WTF!??


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Could this be a crude, rude attempt of a rostering system being employed by UBER? Having greater numbers of drivers on tap wanting to work is a fleet manager's dream. 

But then controlling the numbers wanting a piece of the cake enhances individual returns, compresses the working day and lowers dead miles and time. 

If you Have a 1000 drivers in the city, deactivate 100 of them for a week and help everyone to take 10% bigger pieces of the pie home - easy way to fix falling returns


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

One of my happy and blissfully drunk riders gave me his phone before getting out of my car and told me to rate the Ride for him. Hmmm....are you thinking what I'm thinking. Yes, Uber has a new policy that if you are drunk, your Uber Driver must Rate the Ride


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i had the same problem last night, 4 people wanted to get into my car with OPEN beers, i tell them no.


they pour the beer out, but half way during the drive, another pax OEPNS a new beer he was hiding in his pocket.

this morning my 4.91 is now a 4.85


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> ..half way during the drive, another pax OEPNS a new beer he was hiding in his pocket.


What did you do when he opened the beer in your car?


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i was 5 blocks from destination, i pretend i didnt hear the can open, and tried to make them happy, so i didnt get a 1star, but this morning, my rating still took a hit.

but looking back, next time, im stoping the car, and dropping them off. (what should i have done?)


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> i was 5 blocks from destination, i pretend i didnt hear the can open, and tried to make them happy, so i didnt get a 1star, but this morning, my rating still took a hit.
> 
> but looking back, next time, im stoping the car, and dropping them off. (what should i have done?)


Stop the car. Kick them out. Email uber the facts. And continue on with your merry day and hope the rest of your rides are better.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

^^^Dead on accurate.^^^


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

gizattack said:


> I'm surprised at how many disrespectful riders there are in existence. Do they forget that they are riding in your personal vehicle and not someone else's or a leased car? (rhetorical question)


I dont think it should matter whether it is your personal car, someone elses or a lease car. Its wrong to not ask the drivers permission if you want to have an open drink in their vehicle. Its the drivers place of business. I certainly dont want some tool splilling their drink everywhere and making my car stink. And if its alchahol the next riders certainly wont appreciate the smell either


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> i was 5 blocks from destination, i pretend i didnt hear the can open, and tried to make them happy, so i didnt get a 1star, but this morning, my rating still took a hit.
> 
> but looking back, next time, im stoping the car, and dropping them off. (what should i have done?)


......don't drive during the drunk & puke hours. I do not drive after 8pm. Say what??? "But late night is where all the money is". Sure, and it is also where the ratings take a nose dive and where all the problems occur.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......I do not drive after 8pm. ..


I think 8:00PM is too conservative. I drive until midnight and the vast majority of people I take are just starting to drink.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I think 8:00PM is too conservative. I drive until midnight and the vast majority of people I take are just starting to drink.


8pm suits me fine. Do as you please.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> 8pm suits me fine. Do as you please.


I will....including supporting the Uber Driver's protest on Oct 22, 2014 @ 12:00 noon PST till 3:00 PM by NOT using my app and accepting any fares.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......don't drive during the drunk & puke hours. I do not drive after 8pm. Say what??? "But late night is where all the money is". Sure, and it is also where the ratings take a nose dive and where all the problems occur.


That's basically it. If you want a good rating,you have to stick to day hours. And even that's dicey. There is no consequence to the pax for bombing every driver with a 1. So the mean people just fire away. Also, I think most passengers don't realize that a 4 is a failing grade. I've had numerous customers leave me very positive feedback comments and grade me with 4's. I'm still hovering around 4.8. But it's getting to the point that I'm becoming paranoid and staying home because I fear the down raters.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I will....including supporting the Uber Driver's protest on Oct 22, 2014 @ 12:00 noon PST till 3:00 PM by NOT using my app and accepting any fares.


I wish you well.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

stuber said:


> That's basically it. If you want a good rating,you have to stick to day hours. And even that's dicey. There is no consequence to the pax for bombing every driver with a 1. So the mean people just fire away. Also, I think most passengers don't realize that a 4 is a failing grade. I've had numerous customers leave me very positive feedback comments and grade me with 4's. I'm still hovering around 4.8. But it's getting to the point that I'm becoming paranoid and staying home because I fear the down raters.


I hear ya.


----------



## David DeAngelo (Apr 12, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> When I started my shift last night I was 4.57, it dropped this morning to 4.25!!
> My service and courtesy has been consistent all night long, and I must be good since I got two riders who tipped me 200% of the fare (total $60).
> But at least two idiots rated me one last night, probably one of them was the dude and his gf who wanted to get in with their cups of alcohol. They did not appreciate that I asked them, politely, to finish their drink before getting in.
> Now I am below the deactivation threshold. Having 34 rides, even if I get 5 stars on my next 6 rides I will be below 4.6. (a 5 stars ride increase my average to 0.03 only.
> So I feel I'm screwed.


I got my rating drops first week after picking up a couple of "black people". Like from 5 to 4.7. I've started checking my ratings after each trip... going to my account and checking my last trip. Then another drop after "blacks": after Arabs from a local college. The irony is: these drivers (Arabs and "blacks") get their "below average" grade pretty fast and lose their ability to drive for Uber.

I am a part-time driver... But I used to work as a taxi driver in Los Angeles. As one of the Russian drivers said: Americans don't deserve service. They are cheap, ugly people. I would only drive Japaneses. (I cannot agree more).

Now you all know your people. F* U America!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

David DeAngelo said:


> I got my rating drops first week after picking up a couple of "black people". Like from 5 to 4.7. I've started checking my ratings after each trip... going to my account and checking my last trip. Then another drop after "blacks": after Arabs from a local college. The irony is: these drivers (Arabs and "blacks") get their "below average" grade pretty fast and lose their ability to drive for Uber.
> 
> I am a part-time driver... But I used to work as a taxi driver in Los Angeles. As one of the Russian drivers said: Americans don't deserve service. They are cheap, ugly people. I would only drive Japaneses. (I cannot agree more).
> 
> Now you all know your people. F* U America!


Not all riders enter the rating immediately,


----------



## David DeAngelo (Apr 12, 2015)

You are going to die on one foot! Did I mention I am a part-time driver? Comprende? I can say it in Russian: Я не работаю весь день!


----------



## David DeAngelo (Apr 12, 2015)

P.S. I live in a small, shitty Mid-West town. The rate is $1.50/mile. But I rarely get tip. Like 2-3 % of clients. LOL
P.P.S. I've contacted Uber about my "drunk" ratings. They said, that they don't know who gave it to me... OK. Moth**** (see above) I do give 2-3 stars to every single ride. Whoever smells bad (cigarettes): 2 stars. Men: all 2 stars. Women: If she is upscale: 3 if not 2. 
I would like to see Uber trying to figure out why drivers don't pick some of the customers and why they are loosing money. F* Uber!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

David DeAngelo said:


> You are going to die on one foot! Did I mention I am a part-time driver? Comprende? I can say it in Russian: Я не работаю весь день!


Dont you understand not all passengers enter a rating at the end of the ride. you cant see what an indvidual rider has rated you.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

3 weeks in of night off peak driving and i had enough of drunks. last night a guy at 3am isnt at his pin ,but i wait 5min to get a no show then i see him stumbling across the street ,(i should have taken off) so i let him in he is barely understandable mumbling, doesnt enter a destination, says go to 8th street then ill tell you from there. I go and all the while he is asking me to rn red lights and take one way streets. There happens to be two cops near me on the road i point them out and he still doenst care says i am driving "slow as shit" im 5 over btw. ten min in i get really irritated and after he asks me to speed a 15th time i say didnt i just point out to you the F'in cops.? he shuts up a bit and says i didnt have to curse, i say sorry , but come on dude. we get to 8th street he says this isnt near i said SE not NW barely can understand his drnk mumbles. he gets out ,leaves my door open and i peel away, report it to uber.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> 3 weeks in of night off peak driving and i had enough of drunks. last night a guy at 3am isnt at his pin ,but i wait 5min to get a no show then i see him stumbling across the street ,(i should have taken off) so i let him in he is barely understandable mumbling, doesnt enter a destination, says go to 8th street then ill tell you from there. I go and all the while he is asking me to rn red lights and take one way streets. There happens to be two cops near me on the road i point them out and he still doenst care says i am driving "slow as shit" im 5 over btw. ten min in i get really irritated and after he asks me to speed a 15th time i say didnt i just point out to you the F'in cops.? he shuts up a bit and says i didnt have to curse, i say sorry , but come on dude. we get to 8th street he says this isnt near i said SE not NW barely can understand his drnk mumbles. he gets out ,leaves my door open and i peel away, report it to uber.


This is UBER. Where I live, this guy is everywhere after 7:00 PM. And often times he's popping up during the day as well.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

stuber said:


> This is UBER. Where I live, this guy is everywhere after 7:00 PM. And often times he's popping up during the day as well.


wtf is wrong with people today? a nation of entitled Dbags we have raised. when i was young we respected others things and were thoughful. now johnny and jenny are raised as someone special and important with no discipline.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ATLrider said:


> i was 5 blocks from destination, i pretend i didnt hear the can open, and tried to make them happy, so i didnt get a 1star, but this morning, my rating still took a hit.
> 
> but looking back, next time, im stoping the car, and dropping them off. (what should i have done?)


Sorry a $6 or $100 far isn't worth an open container charge. Breaks would have been slammed on & the offender would have been kicked out, even if it meant kicking them out in the middle of freeway traffic.


----------

